# how can you track your spouse visa application?



## bluetail14 (Jan 21, 2014)

how can you track a spouse visa application? i submitted mine thru visa4uk and handed in the docs thru the visa centre in my country, Teleperformance (tpcontact.co.uk/). since then neither of these websites has sent me any emails...i can log in but there's no info either. do you just sit and wait till they phone you to tell if your visa is ready? 
thnxx


----------



## bluetail14 (Jan 21, 2014)

P.S. thats to add that i emailed Teleperformance earlier this week regarding the status of my visa application, but nobody replies. VFS Global was much better.


----------



## WernerK (Apr 7, 2014)

I handed mine in after it changed from VFS to Teleperformance, e-mailed them a week ago and still haven't heard back. I'd agree that VFS was a bit better.

Try this link to see stats of previous months:

https://visa-processingtimes.homeoffice.gov.uk/y

You can enquire via the form on this page. Remember to include your GFW number and date of birth. They normally come back to you within a couple of days.

https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/


----------



## bluetail14 (Jan 21, 2014)

i have tried the 2nd link an dyes, received a reply - a result! they said they received my application on May 12 ( a week later i handed it in to Teleperformance) and aa visa officer hasnt assessed my application yet. shame they dont have an online tracking system.


----------

